# Favorite Orchestra?



## linz (Oct 5, 2006)

Their are many fine orchestras all over the world, even ones that are specialists of a preticular genre or period.

My pick is the Berlin Philharmonic (early 1960's through late 1970's) "Karajan year's".


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

*Linz*

I can honestly say I don't have a favourite orchestra.

There are several that sound extemely good to me. To name a few: BPO, VPO, LSO, Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Boston, Chicago, New York, San Francisco, Montreal, Gewandhaus, Concetgebouw, Leningrad. There are many more. In other words, I'm not that fussed provided it's a big name.

I think the conductor and the material they are playing makes a huge difference. Generally, for French composers I prefer a French orchestra and conductor. For example, I recently acquired Berlioz L'Enfance du Christ, and I chose Andre Cluytens with the Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire (which is French!).

Similarly, for English composers, I prefer Boult or Beecham or Barbirolli or Colin Davis, conducting the LSO, RPO, Halle, Birmingham or Bournemouth etc.

For Tchaikovsky, I prefer Mvranisky and the Leningrad PO.

You mention HVK/BPO. Yes, obviously a lot of it is extremely good, but of that generation I also liked Bohm, Kleiber and Klemperer. I do like HVK with Bruckner especially, and with Sibelius. HVKs choral works (eg Mozart Requiem) are generally superb. Since HVK, there have of couse been several superb conductors: Michael Tilson Thomas, Eliot Gardiner, Claudio Abbado, Barenboim, Simon Rattle to mention just a few.

You may know that HVK was a very tough taskmaster and quite arrogant, and often upset members of his orchestra and guest singers. Elizabeth Schwarzkopf, the very famous soprano, used to call him "Herbie" in front of everyone as they were rehearsing, and it annoyed the hell out of him. Another notorious taskmaster was Toscanini. His orchestra (the NBC, which was specially created for him from among the finest musicians in the USA) used to sit in dread of him most of the time, so I gather.

Topaz


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

My favorite orchestra is probably the London Symphony Orchestra, under the direction of Sir Colin Davis. Everything they do seems to turn into magic. Also, the Berlin Philharmonic is top-notch, although they were never quite the same after Karajan left.


----------



## 4/4player (Nov 17, 2006)

*I beg to differ...*

Hello Everyone!,

In my opinion, I think that my most favorite orchestra is my local city orchestra: The Honolulu Symphony ...Now, Don't get me wrong, those other orchestras must sound wonderful by the sound of it, but I only hear recordings of their performances. Hence, I chose live performance over a recording(You can feel the spirit and energy of the musicians and conductor at a live performance! )......I guess this may not go towards the "normal" orchestra: The Boston Pops Symphony. I just love hearing their Holiday Performances! (Christmas,New Years, 4th of July, and etc.). Hope I didn't offend anybody!

4/4player


----------



## BassFromOboe (Oct 1, 2006)

I think that the Bounemouth Symphony Orchestra is one that consistently performs to the highest standard. It is certainly the equal of any of the "big" London orchestras.


----------



## riverbank (Nov 19, 2006)

woohoo my local orchestra! (well until my pending move up north) BSO are very good i must say, haven't seen them for about three or four years but they've certainly done well.


----------



## linz (Oct 5, 2006)

I realize now, that it is actually quite absurd, the need to pick a favorite Orchestra/Conductor. Their are so many fine one's that the list is too vast, not to mention probably changes with the tide.


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

*Linz*

I think you are generally right. Even good orchestras occasionally produce dodgy renditons. In my experience, for CD buying it's generally best to have a few good'uns broadly in mind and literally compare the sound as far as you can. I generally do it from a download source. When it's not possible, I may sometimes look on Amazon reviews (not always trusting them of course), or seek recommendations from sources like radio stations. I usually find the latter are reliable.

Incidentally, I saw the Bournemouth SO recently. They did Beethoven's S7, Piano Con 5, and a piece by Bartok. It was good but the venue could have been better. The best orchestra I have ever heard live was the Vienna Phil (Ricardo Muti) at the Royal Albert Hall, London, a few years ago. Boy, that was really something. So smooth. Yes that is the right word "smooth". Having heard them, I'm rather biased in their favour somewhat. Also my very best CD of the whole lot is Carlos Kleiber conducting the VPO for Beethoven's Symphs 5/7. So they always get a look in when I'm considering new CDs, if there is something suitable of course.

Another favourite Orchestra is Chicago (best with Reiner). I must admit they generally come out well in my "blind tests". Very good works are Resphigi's Fountains/Pines of Rome, and Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra. These are classics.

Topaz


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

*Favourite Orchestra*



linz said:


> Their are many fine orchestras all over the world, even ones that are specialists of a preticular genre or period.
> 
> My pick is the Berlin Philharmonic (early 1960's through late 1970's) "Karajan year's".


Though orchestras differ with composers, directors and their moods, Berlin is one unit that has delivered consistently with excellent acoustics, tone and timbre. Karajan did polish them well to make them a sharp unit and in particular the concert hall in Berlin has evolved to be one of the best acoustically- you just have to listen to the oboist to know what I mean. Anyone in any corner of the world can identify a Berliner Philharmoniker performance by just hearing the oboe play.


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

Extremely hard to narrow it down to a couple, so here is my list:

Berlin Philharmonic
New York Philharmonic
Vienna Philharmonic
San Francisco Symphony
Royal Concertgebouw
Royal Philharmonic
London Symphony
London Philharmonic
Philadelphia Orchestra
Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Chicago Symphony
Bavarian Radio Symphony
Danish Radio Symphony
Gothenburg Symphony
Montreal Symphony
Boston Symphony
Detroit Symphony
Royal Scottish National
Orchestre de Paris
Cleveland Symphony


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

To my ears, nothing matches either the Concertgebouw or the Lahti Symphony. Runners-up would be Vienna Philharmonic, Berliners, Chicago/Reiner, etc.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

All-time favs have to be Berlin, Vienna, London Symphony, London Philharmonic and the Royal Concertgebouw.

However (those worth an honorable mention), I do from time to time hear _stellar_ performances from the Royal Scottish, Chicago Symphony, Lucerne Festival, Staatskapelle Dresden, and San Francisco.


----------



## Atabey (Oct 8, 2008)

Wiener Philharmoniker (Always wonderful but a special mention should go to Karl Böhm)
Koninklijk Concertgebouworkest (with the exception of Riccardo Chailly's tenure)
Berliner Philharmoniker (Under Furtwangler after him they have grown slickness and artificial polish)

and in Russian repertoire; Leningrad Philharmonic (When Mravinsky was young enough to act as music director which is to say until 70s.)


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I can't say I have a favourite orchestra. I kind of prescribe to the late great Ray Charles' view that most recordings of classical music are excellent, because of the high level of expertise which into making them by the artists, engineers and producers.

I have recently acquired the Decca 2 CD set of Ansermet conducting the Suisse Romande playing Bartok. Even the sleeve notes admit that this wasn't the greatest orchestra, but they do deliver, with committed and gutsy interpretations of the work, which is equal to any of the more polished orchestras of the day. It is the most amazing recording of the _Concerto for Orchestra _which I have heard. I was pleasantly surprised & recommend these recordings to anyone who is looking for a different performance from the usual.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

can't pick, but i will tend to buy cso and some brucknerorkest when i run across the recordings.

dj


----------



## rezerind (Mar 20, 2009)

hm,,there are many orchestras..honestly they are all good and all of them give a wonderful music..
I will just mention one.. Baltimore Symphony Orchestra..they're great!


----------

